# "  ,   "?

## pokemon

,        ,    ,   ,       ?
 ,    ..         .

----------


## 23q

.    .     ,   ...

----------


## pokemon

"  ,   "    --    ,    ?

----------


## sharasha

*pokemon*,  !  ,       99%!

----------


## pokemon

sharasha,     ,    ,   --    ,     .
,    ,        ,     )))

----------


## rust

,       -

----------

